# Sigma 500mm f4 on 5D mark 4



## langdonb (May 9, 2018)

Hi all,

I am seriously considering buying a Sigma 500mm f4 for use for African wildlife on my 5D4 body. Many recent reviews in the field have said the lens is an equal to it's Nikon and Canon equivalents in all aspects. And to make it more tempting, I can buy it in Australia for $4500.00 USD (due to strong USD, 10% rebate on sales tax) including shipping to Miami, from where I would ship it to my home in Panama. Of course the warranty is only good in Australia :-(

Are there any first hand experiences with this lens? The majority of reviews online are from Nikon users...And I have read Brian's review of it with the focus creep at f8, but the total adjustability with it's dock for focus at 4 different focal lengths and the IS (OS)system seem to be able to over come some of that. Thanks!


----------



## Ryananthony (May 9, 2018)

No experience, only an opinion. Spending that kind of money, I would rather spend it on a used version 1 Canon 500mm over the Sigma. Or better yet, save a little more and buy a used/ new version 2. I think a lot of people e exaggerate the issues with Sigma lenses personally, but this isn't an 800 dollar lens. I would opt for something tried and true, something with a reputation, and something with resale value.

This is my opinion, I'm sure some may disagree.


----------



## docsmith (May 9, 2018)

I would recommend reading:

https://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Sigma-500mm-f-4-DG-OS-HSM-Sports-Lens.aspx

In a nutshell, a very solid lens, great IQ, some focus shift.

Up to you if it is worth the price difference. I own a couple Sigma lenses. They are good, in some cases very good, but I do favor the Canon glass.


----------



## unfocused (May 9, 2018)

docsmith said:


> I would recommend reading:
> 
> https://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Sigma-500mm-f-4-DG-OS-HSM-Sports-Lens.aspx ...



I think he already did.




langdonb said:


> ...I have read Brian's review of it ...



My biggest concern is focus speed, which I don't think the review really addressed. (He talks about focus accuracy, not really about speed) I've contemplated this lens and the Canon for quite some time as a "gift" to myself when I retire and haven't come to a conclusion, but from reviews of other lenses, it seems like third party lenses often don't focus quite as fast and accurately as native mount lenses. For wildlife, not sure that would be a problem, but for birds in flight, it could be.


----------



## docsmith (May 9, 2018)

unfocused said:


> docsmith said:
> 
> 
> > I would recommend reading:
> ...



Yep, I see it now....I drifted over the reference to Bryan.


----------



## langdonb (May 9, 2018)

Thanks for the replies!

Unfocused, re AF speed, I found at least two reviews, hands on, who compared the AF speed of the Sigma as fast as the Nikon 500mm. I have to look over my research, I think there was also one form a canon shooter. I will send those links asap.

to ryananthony, As to buying a used Canon 500 IS II used, I have looked many times and have never seen one for sale, only the version 1's. A excellent condition series one will be in the $4,000 plus range.Doesn't mean they (version II's)don't show up occasionally, but they probably get bought quickly if they are a good deal...

I still am on the fence, but leaning to buy. Even if it turns out I am not happy, at what I am able to buy it for, I think I can sell it with no lose. I also looked for the Sigma used...never found one of those either!

Ok here is one review from a canon shooter. Read in the replies he had the focus shift problem, but after installing the latest firmware for both body and lens, it went away.
http://www.sigmaphoto.co.za/sigma-500mm-f4-dg-os-hsm-sports-lens-review-2/

And this one is an incredible in depth review from a Nikon shooter:
http://www.naturalart.ca/voice/blog.html#500mm_wars_7

Also Nikon:
https://www.naturescapes.net/articles/reviews/sigma-500mm-f4-dg-os-hsm-sport-lens-review/

I am sharing what I found not to persuade anyone, just to share what I found. I have many L lenses and up until this time never considered anything but. In this case the price differential is just too great to spend another $4500. to get the Canon 500 IS II!


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2018)

I faced this dilemma 6 months ago. Was convinced I was going to get the Sigma 500. I own a half dozen Sigma Art lenses, and adore them. The focus shift thing was a significant negative, but didn't blow up the plan. What blew up the plan was that I could get a used Canon 500 II for $500 more than a new Sigma 500 (yes, that's version II). I've found that the used market for the big whites is a little volatile, and the Sigma 500 wasn't priced low enough not to scrape the bottom of that range. 

The other performance issue that concerned me slightly was the performance with a 2x teleconverter. I use this surprisingly frequently with the Canon 500, and it almost always delivers better than shooting it at 700mm (when down-sampled to make the comparison fair). While I didn't get to try the Sigma similarly equipped, the few reviews that mentioned TC performance weren't indicating it was up to the Canon level. 

BTW, I'm not keen to get into Version I big white glass, since it is becoming unsupported/repairable - unless it's quite a low price. I once bought a pre-IS 400mm f/2.8 for arbitrage purposes for <$2k. That sort of thing is a steal (if you like to lift weights).


----------



## langdonb (May 10, 2018)

Thanks for your post Tiggy...you certainly hit it right with finding the 500 II at such a deal. After searching every where I knew to find a perfect used 500 II, I just gave up. I just bought the Sigma and will post some images in 3-4 weeks. 

I did not buy the 1.4 TC yet, but will likely do so. In the link I posted last, from Brad Hill @ naturalart he posted some images using the 1.4 TC that were impressive...but shot at f7.1 to 9.0. 

In any event as I got a great price on the Sigma, I can't be hurt if I am not happy with it!


----------



## [email protected] (May 10, 2018)

Glad you found a deal on the Sigma. I hope you do succumb to the temptations of the teleconverters. They're worth it. Look forward to seeing some shots. -tig


----------



## langdonb (May 10, 2018)

I use 1.4 TC III on my 100-400 II a lot in Africa and the 2x TC III on my 70-200 2.8 II....after looking at more images of the sigma with 1.4 I will buy the TC for it!


----------



## Michael Clark (May 14, 2018)

RE: TCs on Sigma glass: If one looks closely at the reviews of TC compatible Sigma lenses at The-Digital-Picture it becomes very apparent that there is an issue with the 2X Sigma TC being used to test Sigma lenses. The same lenses do well with the 1.4X Sigma, but they all look pretty bad with the 2X.

This leads me to believe the issue is probably with the Sigma 2X itself, and not with the lenses. It may be a design flaw, or it may be the copy Bryan is using is not up to specs. But whatever the case, one can certainly find some superb examples of photos made using Sigma glass combined with Canon EF 2X III extenders that look much better than what one would expect by looking at the reviews of Sigma lenses with 2X Tc s at TDP.


----------



## Hector1970 (May 15, 2018)

I considered this in the past but went for the Canon 600mm and other than the cost don't regret it.
I've used the Sigma 500mm F4 and it is great.
It may be my imagination but I think Canon lens on Canon Cameras is the best combination every time.


----------



## RGF (May 15, 2018)

My experience in Africa is that the 200-400 is much more useful (though it is twice the price of the Sigma 500).

Cost or utllity? Utility or cost? what to do ...


----------



## edoorn (May 15, 2018)

I think it will come down to personal preference and also places you visit. In my case, Masai Mara (Kenya) and Botswana are the places I tend to prefer much. 

I could've gone for the option of getting a nice second hand 200-400 instead of the Canon 500 II I have now, but I decided the combination of a lightweight yet good quality 100-400 in combination with the 500 would be ideal for me. Quite like it so far


----------

